#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Веганство

## Вало

Здравствуйте, :Smilie: 

Предлогаю в этой теме обуждать всё что связанно с вегантвом, ваше к этому отношение, делиться сдесь вкусными веган рцептами ...  :Kiss: 
Сам веган дебютант, поэтому опытом в этом деле не распалагаю, пока что.

----------


## Lion Miller

Вроде были такие темы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16074 Всё что вы хотели спросить про вегетарианство (закрытая).
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=611 Вегетарианство

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Успел ознакомиться с так называемым "пропагандным" видео. Впечатлен и потраченного времени совершенно не пожалел. 
Сам не ем мясо и рыбу, но вот молочку и яйца до сих употребляю. Возможно когда-нибудь откажусь и от них, благо альтернатив на прилавках магазинов достаточно...
*Lion Miller*, вегетарианство и веганство не одно и то же.

----------

Aleksey Chijov (06.09.2011), Joy (06.09.2011), Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.09.2011)

----------


## Lion Miller

Я в тонкостях сабжа не разбираюсь, поэтому поверил (может и зря) Википедии:
Вега́нство (веганизм, англ. veganism), также может называться строгое вегетарианство или устар. старовегетарианство — наиболее последовательная форма вегетарианства, строго вегетарианский образ жизни, исключающий использование продуктов, связанных с эксплуатацией и убийством животных.

----------


## Joy

По-моему, веганство - это перебор и развивает замороченность на теле.
Вегетарианство удовлетворяет нужды тела и соответствует бодхичитте. Оптимальный вариант =)

----------

Aleksey Chijov (06.09.2011), Yuu (29.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.09.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Татья*, однако согласитесь, что, если есть возможность еще больше сократить страдания живых существ, то лучше так и сделать  :Wink:  Я хоть и пью молоко, но лично у меня язык не поворачивается назвать сегодняшний способ получения молока гуманным и естественным. Как впрочем и яиц.

----------

Aleksey Chijov (06.09.2011), Joy (06.09.2011), Vladiimir (07.09.2011), Алексей Т (17.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

На мой взгляд получив высокое  ванги необходимо сосредоточиться на их скорейшей реализации , тогда проблем с мясоедением и прочем не станет.

----------

Joy (06.09.2011), Дондог (06.09.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> На мой взгляд получив высокое  ванги необходимо сосредоточиться на их скорейшей реализации , тогда проблем с мясоедением и прочем не станет.


Ага, а также проблем с буддистами-вегитарианцами  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (07.03.2012), Дондог (06.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На мой взгляд получив высокое  ванги необходимо сосредоточиться на их скорейшей реализации , тогда проблем с мясоедением и прочем не станет.


На мой взгляд, если человек начал тему для обсуждения веганских рецептов, то глупо в ней обсуждать высокие ванги и проблемы реализации. Дхарме - Дхармово, какгрицца, веганам - веганово. ты ж не обсуждаешь ванги в теме о моделях букридеров?!

----------

Lion Miller (06.09.2011), Rushny (07.03.2012), Дондог (06.09.2011), Кузьмич (07.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

> *Татья*, однако согласитесь, что, если есть возможность еще больше сократить страдания живых существ, то лучше так и сделать  Я хоть и пью молоко, но лично у меня язык не поворачивается назвать сегодняшний способ получения молока гуманным и естественным. Как впрочем и яиц.


Конечно, согласна  :Smilie: 

Я живу в с/х регионе, - молоко и яйца есть возможность покупать у фермеров. Они с животным хорошо обращаются. 
Как печально, что в масштабном производстве это не так =(

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> На мой взгляд получив высокое ванги необходимо сосредоточиться на их скорейшей реализации , тогда проблем с мясоедением и прочем не станет.


Отсутствие в рационе какой-либо пищи не является проблемой и не мешает практике. Проблемой является то, что одни убивают, а другие погибают в муках, тем самым еще больше запутываясь в бесконечной круговерти сансары.



> Пока они себя агрессивно не ведут - проблем и так нет.


Было бы странно, если бы вегетарианцы и веганы вели себя агрессивно  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (07.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Раз Будда не запретил буддист есть мясо, то начинать практику нужно не с отказа от мяса, яиц и прочего.


В основе отказа от мяса лежит сострадание к живым существам. Если неблагие действия привели их в один из низших миров, где нет возможности практиковать Дхарму, то зачем их страдания прумножать? Логика проста.

----------

Aleksey Chijov (06.09.2011), Rushny (07.03.2012), Vladiimir (07.09.2011), Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Раз Будда не запретил буддист есть мясо, то начинать практику нужно не с отказа от мяса, яиц и прочего.


Вообще-то начинать практику нужно и не с получения высоких вангов.
А о том, запретил ли Будда буддистам есть мясо, рекомендую махаянскую Паринирвана-сутру.

----------

Rushny (07.03.2012), Дмитрий Белов (22.01.2012), Дондог (12.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В Ламриме есть запрет на употребления мяса? В "Словах моего всеблагого Учителя" есть запрет на употребления мяса? В Ламриме Гампопы?
Никто из знакомых мне Учителей, многие из которых по 20 лет Учились в монастыре не говорил о запрете на употребление мяса для всех буддистов.
Есть практики при которых нельзя есть мяса, есть при которых можно.

----------

Дондог (12.09.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Будда Шакьямуни _запрещал_ есть мясо при определенный условиях. Поэтому говорить о том, что Будда _ничего не запрещал_ как минимум некорректно или это намеренное введение в заблуждение себя и окружающих поскольку "не запрещал" логически эквивалентно "разрешал все и всегда". Есть периоды времени когда буддистов просят полностью отказаться от употребления животной пищи - на некоторых ретритах, пуджах и т.д. Поэтому говорить о том, что в буддизме нет никакого запрета на употребление мяса - это нонсенс. Просьба далее эту тему не развивать, в данном разделе и данной теме она является оффтопиком.

----------

Rushny (07.03.2012), Аньезка (13.09.2011), Дондог (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну если уж и Модератор повелся, то предлагаю на форуме завести "Зону боевых действий". Типа на сутки дается доступ поругаться от души, потом тему закрыть и всех выпороть.  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.09.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Никто из знакомых мне Учителей, многие из которых по 20 лет Учились в монастыре не говорил о запрете на употребление мяса *для всех буддистов.*
> *Есть практики при которых нельзя есть мяса, есть при которых можно*.


По моему Дондуп сказал то же самое.

----------

Дондог (12.09.2011), Майя П (12.09.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

А по сабжу собственно ни одного веганского рецепта здесь так и не вижу. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kit

Можно почитать компиляцию учений Будды об отказе от мяса: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16272

----------

Joy (13.09.2011), Rushny (07.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

> А по сабжу собственно ни одного веганского рецепта здесь так и не вижу.


 :Big Grin: 

Ленивые суши по-вегански:
Рис отварить не помешивая, добавить немного гхи (топленое масло), морской капусты и соевого соуса.
Готово =)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ленивые суши по-вегански:
> Рис отварить не помешивая, добавить немного гхи (топленое масло), морской капусты и соевого соуса.
> Готово =)


Какой же это веганский рецепт с топленым маслом  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Joy

сорри, тогда без масла))
Вот говорю же, к чему эти заморочки с веганством, когда есть вегетарианство? Веганство - это у кришнаитов.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> сорри, тогда без масла))
> Вот говорю же, к чему эти заморочки с веганством, когда есть вегетарианство? Веганство - это у кришнаитов.


Ага, мясоеды так же думают  :Smilie:  К чему заморочки с вегитарианством, если есть мясоедство  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (17.11.2011), Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Lion Miller

1 ноября - Всемирный День Вегана.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://vkontakte.ru/video135826038_1...30b7bdd0b2987d (если знаете или понимаете украинский, но если нет - тоже не беда, половина участников передачи разговаривает на русском).
 Можно было смело запостить в юмор т.к. настроение хорошо поднимает)) , но поскольку там речь идет о семье веганов, то к этой теме тоже относится.

----------

Joy (15.02.2012), Буль (17.11.2011)

----------


## Osh

> Веганство - это у кришнаитов.


Кришнаиты — лактовегетарианцы. Молочные продукты вполне употребляют.

Начинающим вегетарианцам я бы посоветовал получше изучить теорию, как сбалансировать питание. Хорошо бы найти здорового, давно практикующего вегетарианца.
Очень резко диету лучше не менять, можно много пострадать. Пусть веганство будет радостным и на благо всех пока ещё живых существ!

----------

Rushny (07.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Хорошо бы найти здорового, давно практикующего вегетарианца.


А лучше здорового, давно практикующего диетолога. Ну или тибетского врача, если уж совсем отношения с западной медициной не сложились  :Smilie: 



> Молочные продукты вполне употребляют.


А также мед в прасад добавляют, что тоже не по вегану совсем  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Hang Gahm (24.01.2012), Osh (23.01.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.01.2012), Such (23.01.2012), Vladiimir (23.01.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012), Ануруддха (22.01.2012), Кунсанг (27.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (22.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Go Vegan !

Из рецептов люблю что то простое, не заморачиваюсь.

Уже 6 месяцев Веган, о мясе даже и не думаю и не хочется, моё тело чувствует себя прекрасно, щас немного подзавезал из за нехватки времени, но спортсмен кикбоксёр, и тренер трёхкратный чемпион мира...  

Когда отчистил свой холодильник от всех продуктов сделанных страданиями животных, он почемуто стал совершенно пустым... И я убедился насколько человек опасный вирус, а точнее на сколько он плодотворная почва для вируса Эго, этот вирус становится планетарным, и обще-человеческое эго на этой планете выходит за все границы разумного.
Страдает человек, страдает человечество, страдают животные, страдает вся планета.

Даже панда, которая является хищником по своему ДНК, отказалась от убийства.

Я никогда не пропагандирую веган, каждый делает как ему позволяет совесть, но меня забавляет одна деталь. Человек считает себя разумным существом, но как только эта "разумность" противоречит ему, он говорит : А ЧЁ ! ЭТО ПРИРОДА ТАК ЗАХОТЕЛА ! Я ХИЩНИК, КАК И МОИ ПРЕДКИ В ПЕЩЕРАХ Я ДОЛЖЕН ЕСТь МЯСО !!! НО Я РАЗУМНЫЙ -ДАаа ! РАЗУМ У МЕНЯ ЕСТь ! ХОЧЕШ ПОКАЖУ ЧТО Я УМЕЮ ???

По факту обычная амёба. Уровень Созонания тотже, и самый минимальный по шкале рихтера - "Я".

----------

Osh (29.02.2012), Rushny (07.03.2012), Аньезка (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Из "современной" коровы можно высасать от 25 до 50 литров молока в ДЕНЬ (!)...

----------

